# Need advice on skin and cover from Kindle enablers!



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

I have the K2 and the Purple Oberon ROH cover with the Starry Night DecalGirl skin.

I'm thinking of buying the Creedbed Maple in Saddle also. I don't see myself changing the skin often. I'd like to find a skin that goes with both covers.

How do you think the Starry Night Skin (if I keep it) looks with the Saddle Creekbed Maple? I love the Quest skin with the Saddle Creekbed, but don't know how it would look with the Purple ROH. My head is spinning trying to find a skin to go with both.

What about the VanGogh Iris skin with both covers?

All suggestions are welcome. Enable away, Kindle friends! Think of me as a little kid eating candy.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

As you know, I have the Orient skin. I wasn't sure I'd like it with my purple ROH, but I do. It looks very good. It has brownish/yellow in it and I think it would go nicely with a saddle cover.

L


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Leslie said:


> As you know, I have the Orient skin. I wasn't sure I'd like it with my purple ROH, but I do. It looks very good. It has brownish/yellow in it and I think it would go nicely with a saddle cover.
> 
> L


Yes, saw your gorgeous pictures, Leslie. I like Orient too. Looks great with the saddle. You really like it with the purple? I thought the greyish color in it would blend with the purple. Wish I could tell more from pictures.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

While I have, and love, the dissarray skin, and like the Orient one a lot, I thinnk something like the Monet skin might look great with both of your Oberons.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> While I have, and love, the dissarray skin, and like the Orient one a lot, I thinnk something like the Monet skin might look great with both of your Oberons.


Yep, Garden at Giverny goes with nearly everything! 

I love Orient though and think it also goes with so many different colors.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

I will make another trip to DecalGirl to look at all of those again (uh-oh!)


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

I think Starry Night would go great with both of those covers -- your purple and the saddle one.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

kari said:


> I think Starry Night would go great with both of those covers -- your purple and the saddle one.


I looked at it again and it could work with the saddle. I love it with the purple.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I have the Velvet Jewel skin and IMO I think that it would go with just about any cover you would want to purchase.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I'd probably wait on another skin until the new cover arrives.  You may not need one at all!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> I'd probably wait on another skin until the new cover arrives. You may not need one at all!


What, Victoria? Be patient?  Well, I'll try! It will be hard for me.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

DD said:


> Yes, saw your gorgeous pictures, Leslie. I like Orient too. Looks great with the saddle. You really like it with the purple? I thought the greyish color in it would blend with the purple. Wish I could tell more from pictures.


I do like it with the purple but honestly, I don't think I am quite as picky as some of the folks here. But it looks good. Like you said, it picks up the gray and I also like red with purple.

It also helps that I really, really like the Orient skin and I really like the way it looks on the Kindle.

L


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I do like it with the purple but honestly, I don't think I am quite as picky as some of the folks here. But it looks good. Like you said, it picks up the gray and I also like red with purple.
> 
> It also helps that I really, really like the Orient skin and I really like the way it looks on the Kindle.
> 
> L


I know what you mean, some colors just work together like red and purple. Some of the skins when redesigned for the K2, lost a little something in the translation because of the lack of screensaver. I really like the Garden at Giverny but I think most of the interest is on the back which I hardly ever see. The best parts of Orient show even without the screensaver. I'm thinking Lily would go with a lot of colors too. I have it for my Blackberry, so I can really judge how the colors coordinate.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

I have Lily on my K2 and it definitely will work with a lot of colors. Great with purple Butterfly Oberon but also great with my jade green M-edge.


----------



## kyliedork (Mar 20, 2009)

the lily is a great choice...thats what i got as well


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

The Creek Bed maple in saddle is REALLY versatile. In fact I think it could go with anything. I have a Her abstraction skin [bright pink] and it looks great! I really like starry nights though- that was my second choice for skins


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

I love Lily and it goes well with both my Tree of Life in Saddle and my Dragonfly Pond in Fern.....


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Don't forget to check 3acp for skins - lots of great choices - scroll down:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Kindle-2-vinyl-skin-skins-full-set-choose-your-design_W0QQitemZ250397259484QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item250397259484&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Meemo said:


> Don't forget to check 3acp for skins - lots of great choices - scroll down:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Kindle-2-vinyl-skin-skins-full-set-choose-your-design_W0QQitemZ250397259484QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item250397259484&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50


Does anyone here know if the quality of these skins is comparable to DecalGirl skins?


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> While I have, and love, the dissarray skin, and like the Orient one a lot, I thinnk something like the Monet skin might look great with both of your Oberons.


Oh, wouldn't that Disarray look great with the new Peacock Blue color Oberon may come out with in the Fall. I might wait to see that one before I make a decision.


----------

